# need help Q U I C K on a Cub Cadet 3165...?



## tripletap (May 28, 2009)

Looking at purchasing a Cub Cadet 3165 manufactured in 2001 or 02 not sure of the year yet could be earlier - it has 255 hours on it and looks to be in very good condition.

My problem: I will be looking at this machine in person tomorrow and I know N O T H I N G about them can someone help me out as to what to look for / at - as far as potential problems...?

Are these decent machines? The seller is looking for $1400.00 ...

Anyone that has one, had experience with one, please chime in I need info by tomorrow afternoon... - thanks


----------



## ricster (Jun 21, 2009)

good machines


----------

